# New Interview Process



## UzumakiNaruto (May 9, 2022)

So I was told the questions have changed from "tell me about a time you..." to "what would you do..." and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this process and advice to give. I'm interview prepping for OM role currently in merit position.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (May 9, 2022)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> So I was told the questions have changed from "tell me about a time you..." to "what would you do..." and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this process and advice to give. I'm interview prepping for OM role currently in merit position.


From my experience they are still the situational questions, using the star method to answer. There are websites out there that have the precise questions they ask. Typically if you have a handful of solid stories, you can tailor them to fit the question.
Also, if you are an internal hire take a deep breath. If they are giving you an interview, they want you in that position.


----------



## allnew2 (May 9, 2022)

Actually the new guides are more of a dialogue . I don’t know about the dcs but for the store is no longer star questions .


----------



## whsDCII (May 9, 2022)

Dcnewb4now said:


> From my experience they are still the situational questions, using the star method to answer. There are websites out there that have the precise questions they ask. Typically if you have a handful of solid stories, you can tailor them to fit the question.


This, 100%

From my experience interviewing for a merit role and then a lead role in the last year and a half, coming in prepared with a few stories ready that involve safety, problem solving, teamwork and leadership and then just being confident and quick enough on your feet to fit the questions they ask has worked very well.


----------



## Luck (May 10, 2022)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> So I was told the questions have changed from "tell me about a time you..." to "what would you do..." and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this process and advice to give. I'm interview prepping for OM role currently in merit position.


They just rephrased the way they ask the question but the questions remain the same. 
Its just to make it more obvious to people not as quick that you are expected to take a mundane real story and then totally warp it to fit the narrative they want to hear. 

The issue some people had was "how can I tell you a time about when I did X if I have never done that before". I recall my first interview with Spot was awkward as it was my first job so they told me to just use experiences in school instead. 

Now that awkwardness and feeling like you arent able to qualify if you havent already had experiences for that role before are lessened. 
Basically they knew the people who were smart enough to interview well before made up 75% of what they said anyway (which was the expectation) so they just made that more clear to everyone else.


----------



## Hal (May 10, 2022)

UzumakiNaruto said:


> So I was told the questions have changed from "tell me about a time you..." to "what would you do..." and was wondering if anyone had any experience with this process and advice to give. I'm interview prepping for OM role currently in merit position.


I'm currently prepping someone to interview for an OM position right now. The easiest way to remember how to to answer is using 

*Situation*: Here's what was happening 
*Behavior*: These are the things you did to fix/affect/change the situation
*Impact*: This is how it all worked out

Don't stress about the questions. Some people try and figure out all the questions and how to prepare for them. Focus on preparing stories. Come up with roughly 6 solid stories to tell that can be molded to answer any question.

For example if you have a story that about about how you fixed the non-con sort process. Depending on how you tell that story you can use it to answer multiple questions. So if the question is about taking partners you'd focus obviously on all the people you talked to and worked with to make it happen. If the question was about safety then you'd want to instead focus on how your new process was safer.

But as Dcnewb4now said, if you're getting an OM interview they want you. So as long as you don't throw up all over yourself you got the job.


----------

